# is this ibs? please help...



## tiggy725 (May 25, 2002)

hi, i'm new to this site and i am starting to get really nervous, because over the past school year, about, i have been getting upset stomachs a lot. usually it's after eating, especially early in the morning, and i've also noticed that it's definitely triggered by certain foods. a lot of times i have the sudden need to go to the bathroom, and it's hard to deal with, but definitely not to the point where i can't leave the house. it happens on average about 2-3 times a week, and the rest of the time everything is just normal. i know that my dad has loose BM sometimes, and i figured i might have just inherited a weak stomach. is there something wrong with me, or could it just be a problem digesting? ~worried


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

It sounds like how I was when I first started having problems. Every year My problems have increased. I think It could be IBS or Crohns. The symptoms are similar and I had been checked for both. I'm told now that it's IBS but this has been my diegnosis for a week. the past two years I had been told Crohns. I think you should go to a GI doctor. Good luck with everything.-Katie


----------

